# Where to watch football?



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I am new to the area and looking for places to watch some college football. Is there somewhere PFF members congregate more so than other to watch? I would like to meet some of you guys since I am new to the area. I am a SEC fan and Auburn alumni, unfortunately I won't be able to make it to all the games. 

Thanks


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Roll Tide Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Any Buffalo Wild Wings is usually pretty good.

Go Buckeyes!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

'm always down for Bdubs. I'll probably be hanging around Tacky Jacks in Gulf Shores this Saturday. Crappy food but $2 beers. War Eagle!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt'n Funs on the boardwalk always has a great party for the Alabama Games. Not sure about the Auburn games. Welcome, and BTW Roll Tide!:thumbup:


----------



## Sheepshead25 (Mar 30, 2015)

War Damn brother.... fellow alumni here.

Not sure bout Gulf Shore but the Emerald Coast Auburn Alumni Club watches the game at Fudpuckers on Okaloosa Island. Little drive for you, but always welcome.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I will keep that in mind sheep, I dont mind traveling. I've tried connecting with the Baldwin County alumni club but no luck. I plan on attending several games but not all of them.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Couldn't tell you, I usually fire up the smoker and load a cooler full of ice and invite all my friends over byob, sometimes it ends up being me and the wife sometimes there's 20-30 people and we gotta make another food run its all week to week and I just never know. I've gone to beefs on 9mile where the PSU club meets and it's pretty fun. I prefer low key beer couch and homemade food in front of the flat screen instead of the roudy folk at the bar. The only exception is the two auburn games I go to every year and the occasional penn state game I catch.


----------



## Mr Mac (Aug 10, 2015)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Couldn't tell you, I usually fire up the smoker and load a cooler full of ice


Pretty much the same here but without inviting too many. We usually have family over on Sundays and fire up the NFL Sunday Ticket. This weekend it's brisket in honor of Buffalo! :thumbup:

As for Saturday's it's almost always the wife and I along with her parents (all Tide fans).


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Here is a GREAT place*

Just a suggestion


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

All kidding aside, Sports Bar Perdido Key


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Check out the Jellyfish sports bar in perdido.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Auburn Alumni Assoc. meets a Beef-O-Brady's downtown on Palifox. We watch the games there when we're in town. Ask the hostess for the Auburn section if crowded. 
WDE,
Eric


----------

